# My first pics



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

these are my first pics. it took me sooo long to get the fish to stay still, but i think it was worth it. leave comments y'all (and dont be too harsh  )


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i had to crop these really small to get them within the file size limit, how do you people get such great pics on here? how can i condense the file so it is smaller? also, once i attached them they got real big once they were uploaded, is there any way to avoid this?


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

Great Pics!! You just need to put what type of fish they are so people like me know for the next time we see pictures of the same type of fish!

Henry


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

AHHH I like a program called infraview get a free trial at download.com easily resize them. This is the program I use


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

not too bad for your first time :-D Is that a red zebra? Looks like one but that pic is a little xtra large


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

awesome kid said:


> i had to crop these really small to get them within the file size limit, how do you people get such great pics on here? how can i condense the file so it is smaller? also, once i attached them they got real big once they were uploaded, is there any way to avoid this?


 i havnet figured that out yet either, my fish are always very blurry, i think the key is a super nice camera with a very fast shutter speed... maybe MP can help out with that though.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

in order from top to bottom
red eyed tetra
CAE
Black skirt tetras (and a penguin, **waddle waddle** lol)
blue gourami (three spot gourami)
electric yellow labidachromis


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's not a labidochromis, it's a zebra.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> That's not a labidochromis, it's a zebra.


That's what I thought.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

it was labeled as a lab where i bought it, but they have been making some mistakes lately (aka mixing up cardinal and neon tetras)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you even know what AKA means? It means also know as.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

in my house we use it like etc, for example


----------

